# finished reading Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and unreality



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it is worthwhile reading. It really will not tell you how to get rid of dp/dr. It is more about how to deal with having it. In my personal opinion, I think a CBT approach is better than the approaches they mention (although they do touch on cbt).

Mark


----------

